# LAN Verteiler



## ich656 (4. Mai 2011)

Hallo PCGH´ler,

Suche einen LAN Verteiler. Am besten einen normalen, bei dem ich mit LAN Kabel rein gehen kann und hald auch mit LAN wieder raus. 
Wenns geht auch Ohne extra Stromanschluss aber mit guter Daten Übertragung. 

Danke schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## Sturmi (4. Mai 2011)

Du suchst also einen Switch? Oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden.


----------



## ich656 (4. Mai 2011)

Äh ja glaub schon^^
Also mit einem LAN Kabel rein und mit mehreren wider Raus.


----------



## Sturmi (4. Mai 2011)

Ja, das ist ein Switch, da der aber ein aktives Gerät ist geht das ganze nicht ohne Stromanschluss. Wieviel Anschlüsse brauchst du denn? 100Mbit oder 1Gbit ?


----------



## ich656 (4. Mai 2011)

Zwei Ausgänge würden reichen. 
I-net sollte dann schnell genug sein zum Zocken mit PC und PS3.


----------



## iRaptor (4. Mai 2011)

Wenn 100 Mbit/s reicht: TP-Link TL-SF1005D Netzwerk Switch 5x 10/100MBit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

1000 Mbit/s: TP-Link TL-SG1005D Netzwerk Switch 5x 1000MBit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## MasterFreak (4. Mai 2011)

NETGEAR Gigabit Switch 5-Port GS105 bei notebooksbilliger.de den kannste gut verwenden denke ich !!!
10 GB reichen dir hoffentlich als geschwindigkeit ^^
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## ich656 (4. Mai 2011)

@ iRaptor und MasterFreak: Welches Reichten denn zum Zocken und brauch ich bei denen einen Stromanschluss?


----------



## Jimini (4. Mai 2011)

Zum Spielen reichen schätzungsweise 2 MBit locker aus. Strom braucht meines Wissens jeder Switch.

MfG Jimini


----------



## MasterFreak (5. Mai 2011)

ja brauchst du !!! Das Netgear reicht für Lan's und Inet usw...
Ich benutz es auch und es hat sich gut bewährt !!!

MfG MasterFreak


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (5. Mai 2011)

Also Strom brauchen sie alle.

bei meinen kleinsten ist ein Steckernetzteil dabei und der ganz große Switch benötigt 230V AC über ein Kaltgerätekabel wie du es von deinem PC kennst 

Irgendwo habe ich einen Switch, der 5V Betriebsspannung hat, denn könnte man z.B. an das Netzteil von deinem PC anschließen. Ansonsten immer 230V


----------



## ich656 (5. Mai 2011)

Also brauch nur einen, der schnell genug ist fürs Zocken aber nicht auf LAN Partys. für den heimgebrauch


----------



## Jimini (5. Mai 2011)

Das nimmt sich letztendlich nichts. Such dir einfach einen aus, der dir gefällt und der so viele Slots hat, wie du brauchst. GBit sollte er unterstützen, die paar Euro, die solche Switches mehr kosten, lohnen sich auf lange Sicht. Oder, umgekehrt - die paar Euro, die man mit einem langsameren Switch spart, lohnen sich nicht mehr.

MfG Jimini


----------



## ich656 (5. Mai 2011)

Eigentlich brauch ich nur einen mit 2 Ports


----------



## Jimini (5. Mai 2011)

Schau hier mal rein:
Netzwerk LAN/Modems/Switches 1000 ab 4, unmanaged | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Kleinere Switches wirst du kaum bekommen. 15 € sind meiner Meinung nach absolut okay für eine solche Anschaffung - solche Geräte halten meist länger als 5 Jahre.

MfG Jimini


----------



## ich656 (5. Mai 2011)

Ist denn das was gutes?
Netgear GS105, 5-Port | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Jimini (5. Mai 2011)

Letztendlich viel kannst du bei solchen Geräten nicht viel falsch machen - da steckt ja kaum was drin. Und Netgear ist jetzt kein schlechter Hersteller, der Switch ist ja auch schon etwas teurer. Der von dir verlinkte Switch ist jetzt nicht schlecht, scheint aber laut den Bewertungen ab und an mit der automatischen GBit-Erkennung zu haben.

MfG Jimini


----------



## ich656 (5. Mai 2011)

Was bedeutet das mit der GBit Erkennung? 
Welchen kannst du mir empfehlen?


----------



## Jimini (5. Mai 2011)

Die Erkennung bedeutet, dass der Switch erkennt, ob ein GBit-fähiges Gerät angeschlossen ist und dann dementsprechend entweder mit bis zu einem GBit Daten durchschickt oder auf 100MBit drosselt.
Ich habe seit knapp 2 Jahren den hier im Einsatz:
3Com Gigabit Switch 8, 8-Port (3CGSU08) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Bisher gab es keine Probleme, Daten werden bei mir mit bis zu ~115MB/s rumgeschickt, was schon sehr nah an GBit herankommt.

MfG Jimini


----------



## ich656 (5. Mai 2011)

Hatte an maximal 25€ gedacht.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (6. Mai 2011)

Du sagst, dass er nur 2 Ports haben muss?

Gehe ich dann richtig in der Annahme, dass es zwei Rechner sind, die miteinander verbunden werden sollen?


----------



## jumperm (6. Mai 2011)

LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> Du sagst, dass er nur 2 Ports haben muss?
> 
> Gehe ich dann richtig in der Annahme, dass es zwei Rechner sind, die miteinander verbunden werden sollen?


 
Wenn dem so ist, dann braucht der TE aber drei Anschlüsse. Internet, PC1 und PC2. Was aber auch egal ist (siehe unten bei Standardanzahl Ports)

Zum Verständnis des TE: Es gibt bei LAN-Verteilern (Switch) keine Ein- und Ausgänge. Alle Dosen (Ports) sind bidirektional (senden und empfangen).

Also wenn du so wenig wie möglich ausgeben möchtest würd ich ein 100Mbit Switch kaufen. Das reicht zum zocken und surfen locker aus. Willst du etwas für die Zukunft kaufen, dann kauf ein 1000Mbit (1Gbit) Switch, die sind unwesentlich teuerer. Marke ist eigentlich egal. Standardanzahl der Ports für den Heimgebrauch sind fünf oder acht.


----------



## ich656 (6. Mai 2011)

Also ich will daran meinen PC anschließen und die Playstation3 meines Bruders. 
Der Daten Verlust sollte dann auch nicht zu Groß sein bei 10 Meter Kabel.


----------



## robbe (6. Mai 2011)

Es wird kein bisschen Datenverlust geben. Ein Lan Kabel kann problemlos bis 100m lang sein und durch den Switch geht auch nix verloren.


----------



## ich656 (6. Mai 2011)

Ok gut. 
Hab gesehen, das es LAN Kabel mit 10 Meter für 8€ gibt, welche für 21€ und welche für 4€.
Was ist den da der Unterschied und welches könnt ihr mir Empfehlen?


----------



## K3n$! (6. Mai 2011)

Ich würde dir das letzte empfehlen.
Das erste reicht nur für 100MBit/s und das zweite und dritte für 1GBit/s.


1000. Post


----------



## ich656 (6. Mai 2011)

Wo steht das, dass es für 1Gbit ist?


----------



## robbe (6. Mai 2011)

Alles ab Cat5e ist Gigabit tauglich.


----------



## jumperm (7. Mai 2011)

robbe schrieb:


> Alles ab Cat5e ist Gigabit tauglich.


 Die Kategorie gibt dabei die Leistungsfähigkeit für die Datenübertragung. CAT5 ist bis 100Mbit und ab CAT5e ist es für 1Gbit geeignet. Allerdings muss hierbei immer die gesamte Strecke betrachtet werden, den es bringt nix, wenn man ein CAT6 oder 7 Kabel hat aber nur eine CAT5 Wanddose.

Für deine Anwendung sollte das günstigste völlig reichen.


----------



## Keygen (7. Mai 2011)

ich hätt ein router genommen, kostet aber :S


----------



## jumperm (7. Mai 2011)

Warum soll man für Funktionalitäten, die man nicht braucht Geld ausgeben?


----------



## ich656 (7. Mai 2011)

Einen Router haben wir ja, aber der Rechner und die PS3 sind 6 - 10 meter weg.


----------



## jumperm (8. Mai 2011)

Besitz der Router keine LAN Ports?

Wäre nett, wenn du den Typ des Routers mal angeben würdest.


----------



## ich656 (8. Mai 2011)

Es ist ein Speedport W701V
LAN Ports hat es schon.


----------



## robbe (8. Mai 2011)

Dann könntest du ja auch 2 Kabel vom Router zu PS3 und PC ziehen.


----------



## ich656 (8. Mai 2011)

Könnte ich aber dann brauch ich auch zwei LAN Kabel. 
So bräuchte ich nur eins, das Quer durch die Wohnung geht. 
Das Speedport ist im EG und der PC und die PS3 sind im 1.OG


----------



## robbe (8. Mai 2011)

Dann würde ich wahrscheinlich auch eher die Lösug mit dem Switch bevorzugen. Ein Kabel was durch die ganze Wohnung verläuft ist ja schon nervig, da müssens wirklich keine zwei sein. Außerdem kannst du an den Switch ja bei Bedarf irgendwann mal noch mehr Geräte anschließen.


----------



## ich656 (8. Mai 2011)

an dem Speedport haben wir 4 Ports.


----------



## robbe (8. Mai 2011)

Also rein theoretisch könntest du beide Geräte an den Speedport anschließen. Aber es wäre ja blödsinnig 2 Kabel durch die Wohnung zu ziehen. Dann mach das lieber mit dem Switch, da hast du nur ein Kabel, das durch die Wohnung verläuft und kannst dann später je nach Bedarf noch mehr Geräte dran anschließen.


----------



## ich656 (8. Mai 2011)

So werde ich es wahrscheinlich auch machen. Danke für die Tipps.


----------

